# How to make your razor blades last......



## Skarfer

I've been using this tip for years - and it works like a charm!!

We all know how expensive razor blades are - like the kind I use, Gillette Mach 3's are over $12 for 5 blades..........

Anyhow - this is what I do:

get yourself a little container - I used a (don't laugh) urine sample bottle from the Dr's office *UNUSED!* - since it's got a nice, wide mouth and a screw on lid.

Fill it about 1/4 way full of standard rubbing alchohol.

When you get done shaving - swish your blade around in the rubbing alchohol. Then fling off the excess and store back in the container your razor comes in.

The reason for this is because when you shave, you ultimately rub off the 'stainless' part of the blade, causing microscopic rust to form - thus dulling your razor blades very rapidly. 

When you swish in the alchohol - you repel the water, then by flinging the excess off and storing back in the container your razor comes in - you prevent anymore water from rusting your blades.

This works! I can tell you that I now can extend the life of my blades from about 2 weeks to upwards of 4 months!!! This absolutely saves me a great deal of money over the course of a year! 

This works on any type of razor blades......from disposables to the Mach 3's I use.


----------



## Huntinbull

Great tip!! I go through some razors. This should help the budget some.


----------



## creekcrawler

I save on blades by shaving as un-often as possible. . .. .


----------



## Fish Scalper

I'm with creek; only razor blades I use are to trim tape off my spinner blades.


----------



## Skarfer

Well, I have a really thick beard - and shave my head also........so I go through some blades!


----------



## ezbite

ive got a thick little **** beard, i just get my 50 gillette razors from sams club for $20.. i always thought about trying this cleanse method, but i guess i just like a fresh razor.


----------



## Huntinbull

Bic twin select disposable razors are 14 for $2 at drug mart right now. that is a saver.


----------



## bkr43050

I may have to try this as well because those things are expensive. I don't go through them quite as fast as Skarfer but they do go fairly fast. I do have a pretty thick beard but I think due to price I make them last longer by putting up with it. As far as buying the cheap disposables? I can't stand using them. They cut like crap and never give me a clean shave. I will take a Mach 3 over them any day.


----------



## Whaler

The financial advisor on CNN in the mornuing says you can make your blades last for a year by drying them good. That's basically the same as swishing them in alcohol to remove the water.
I have another sweet smelling idea about this. Why not use WD-40 on them and when you shave it will make you smell good like using cologne ? Lol


----------



## BassBlaster

I'm with creek. I just dont shave so I dont have to buy blades. I just use my beard trimmers without a gaurd to get pretty close. If I'm going someplace that I need to look presentable than I will finish the job with my electric razor.


----------



## Pigsticker

I used to shaved everyday from 19-35 but realized how big of a waste of time it. Now I do the beard thing until I look like grizzly Adams then take it all off and start again.


----------



## I'll go in after it

Hey the drying the blade's trick work's . I have a fusion razor and 1 blade is going on 4 month's now and sharp as ever . Just dry it with a towel and turn it up after use


----------



## SMBHooker

I'll go in after it said:


> Hey the drying the blade's trick work's . I have a fusion razor and 1 blade is going on 4 month's now and sharp as ever . Just dry it with a towel and turn it up after use



Ditto, done this for a few years, and they do last much longer!

I just don't take the use of them that far though because a fresh blade just feels better on my face. My beard is like cutting a tree stump with each hair folicle when I shave.


----------



## bkr43050

I guess maybe I have always been accidentally doing the right thing with the razors. I have always tapped them dry and then left them stored vertical in the medicine cabinet. This does let it dry out pretty well. And since I do get quite a while on each one I think that seems a pretty painless method of accomplishing this.


----------



## Fishaholic69

I use a beard trimmer to shorten my facial hair before shaving. that seems to prolong the life of them also.


----------



## Nikster

By Golly Gee Whiz.

Seems to work,

Nik,


----------



## morning jigger

Thanks for the tip, I will definatly try it! Dad wasn't around so I had to teach myself to shave by trial and error. Now I'm 30 and I think I got it! Lol


----------



## richard j

manufacturers quit using carbon steel for razor blades back in the 60's so before then that tip would have worked great. 

all the razor blades made today are stainless steel and do not rust. 

stainless steel can rust under the right conditions but it takes quite some time. i have a buddy that is a custom knifemaker and he gave me a couple of 440c stainless blades that had some light rust. they were hanging on a nail stuck in the concrete block wall and over a 2 year period developed that light rust. it was probably the lime in the cement that caused the rust.


----------



## Dan44149

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lovin life

I don't know this to be true or not, but I once read an article that used the same alcohol method, but they left the razor in it. The explanation was the blades were not getting dull,but rather the minerals from the water used for shaving would build up over time and cause a bad shave. I've never tried it but I agree, there is nothing like a fresh Mach 3 blade.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Clark Howard say's "Simpley dry them off" They will last3-4 months longer


----------



## richard j

since blades are made from stainless steel the main thing that would cause them to go dull would be mineral buildup. vinegar would do a good job of cleaning off the buildup. i'm not able to shave with anything but an electric shaver so someone else will have to give this a try to see if it works. maybe try it on a dull razor and see what happens.


----------

